# Loucin guitars



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Know anything about these guys? Seen them on Facebook but I'm always looking for some independent Canadian reports:

Acoustic Guitar Company - Handmade, Custom Built, Loucin Guitars


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

No, but Phil X is getting one.

[video=youtube;R2H5j3WVseY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2H5j3WVseY[/video]


----------

